# Toyahs Pups



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

They are now just over 7 weeks and are coming along nicelyalthough typical pups they are so full of energy and nuts
The Girlies








Altogether


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gosh how time flies...they look great


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they look so sweet with their silver collars ....and their cute faces


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what little cuties awww x


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Aawww they are gorgeous and doesn't seem like 2 minutes since they were born 

Robbie still looks a darling  When do they start going to their forever homes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

What a lovely bunch of puppies,they are gorgeous.

I bet they will be leaving you for their new homes soon,make the most of them


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Ladies for the lovely comments. Time does fly right enough. I have got them all till end of September or there abouts. Robbie's new Mum moves house next week so I will keep him until she is settled in. New Mum is my Boss
Molly( girl on right of girlies pic) will go after Darlington Show maybe and I will see her every Tuesday at Training Class.
Daisy( girl on left of girlie pic) goes last weekend in September, she is just going across the road from me so will see her regularly
Leona (middle girl in pic) is staying here and will see how she turns out for showing


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> What a lovely bunch of puppies,they are gorgeous.
> 
> I bet they will be leaving you for their new homes soon,make the most of them


Thanks Sal. I will miss them but will get to see them regularly


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Its great that you are going to see them all regularly 

They all have great names, love the name Leona


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Its great that you are going to see them all regularly
> 
> They all have great names, love the name Leona


I have been real lucky with past litters and this one, I see all my babies regularly I had a hard time choosing the name this timeas I go for singers but it does have a ring to it I suppose Her KC name will be Whatever it Takes


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

they are georgous puppies


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow they are so beautiful and grown so quick , love the names , great you will be able to see them regular, they are lovely.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics of some gorgeous babies,very cute.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are very cute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

they are very very cute,,,,, i want one lol * stamps feet*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for nice comments


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

oh wow i didnt see this thread 

clueless...i speechless lol.

they are all bloody scrummy... theve changed so much, and looky at their hairdoo's lol....sooooo cute 

and the best thing is, u still get to see them, luckkkyyyyy.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh wow i didnt see this thread
> 
> clueless...i speechless lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Loe. They are needing a bathhair sticking to heads ith allsortsI always try and see ma babies. I even do surprise visitsgreat fun, people running around the hoose trying to tidy up as they have a guestI am Bad really


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

clueless said:


> Thanks Loe. They are needing a bathhair sticking to heads ith allsortsI always try and see ma babies. I even do surprise visitsgreat fun, people running around the hoose trying to tidy up as they have a guestI am Bad really


hahaha thats the best way to go about it, suprise visits are great lol.

god if i was payed a suprise visit they would think world war three had broke out wiv the madness in my house haha.

i know urs are lil but i bet ther as mad as any big dog lol...ther beautifull....i really laffed wen u said their hairs sticking to their heads haha, sooo funny....i bet they get lil bed heads to lol.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice pups indeed Fran. Well done.


----------

